# New  machine guns from. Colt Canada



## Jarnhamar (28 Jul 2017)

$27'000 ish a unit?  Wouldn't a C9 replacement be better? 

http://kitchener.ctvnews.ca/mobile/kitchener-company-to-make-machine-guns-for-canadian-armed-forces-1.3519937


----------



## dapaterson (28 Jul 2017)

No, it's a $32M contract which includes weapons, spares, maintenance tools... and is also (as far as I know) part of the policy to maintain a small arms industry in Canada, so in the event of a major confrontation, we are not stuck with no suppliers.  That will tend to inflate prices somewhat, as there's less economy of scale, since I expect the manufacturer we license the IP from will not permit Colt to sell outside Canada - they'll either manufacture them themselves, or license someone else to do so.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (28 Jul 2017)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> $27'000 ish a unit?  Wouldn't a C9 replacement be better?
> 
> http://kitchener.ctvnews.ca/mobile/kitchener-company-to-make-machine-guns-for-canadian-armed-forces-1.3519937



27k is not a crazy price for a GPMG. Just for shiggles, go ask your QM how much the current C6 is worth, per unit. (Hint: not a bunch less).


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Jul 2017)

Roger. Sf kit is about $10'000 too I think. 
When I first read it it sounded like they were just replacing the butt stock, adding some rails and shit and that's her. Looks like we're getting whole new guns which is nice. Still think the C9 needs replacing sooner though.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Jul 2017)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Roger. Sf kit is about $10'000 too I think.
> When I first read it it sounded like they were just replacing the butt stock, adding some rails and shit and that's her. Looks like we're getting whole new guns which is nice. Still think the C9 needs replacing sooner though.



Don't go there.  Many units have been without C-6's for several years now due to broken or worn out guns.

Daydreaming now about the C-9 is likely already in the works.


----------



## Dissident (28 Jul 2017)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Roger. Sf kit is about $10'000 too I think.
> When I first read it it sounded like they were just replacing the butt stock, adding some rails and crap and that's her. Looks like we're getting whole new guns which is nice. Still think the C9 needs replacing sooner though.



When I visited the factory c. January 2016, I was shown the machine that could manufacture receivers from scratch. IIRC the plan was to save what was still serviceable from the C6 (as parts) and build basically zero hours/rounds C6a1. Please understand that I learned many things that day and that my recollection is likely less than perfect.


----------



## Will M (16 Nov 2018)

The current mg's are old guns and many do not get rotated in and out of heavy use unless backloaded for repairs. 
I remember the Diemaco C7/C8 and C9's when first introduced in the forces. I would think there are many new spare parts for the c6 and C9 in weapon shops and in supply. Of course buying used submarines and now used aircraft shows the govt commitment to the forces.
Everyone in the forces deserves the best equipment. I know that new main small arm components that are in spec will work with existing new parts held as spares. But then you have a requirement for more spare parts so why not manufacture complete small arms and use the current parts inventory while supplementing to it?  My guess is that small arms are being used much more with recent deployments and training then in my day of holiday postings. Diemaco, Colt Canada  does make the best, better than Colt USA who's hands seem tied by the US ordnance dept.


----------



## KevinB (24 Aug 2021)

The C6A1 is remarkably similar to the M240B.
  Polymer buttstock instead of the wooden one on the C6
 Top Barrel heat shield (useless add on - but some people like to grab a hot barrel - the only reason it is on the US M249 and M240 is that a Gen Officer during a Demo down here pushed on the barre to get up) 
 1913 Pic rails open top cover for optics - and side of the barrel for MFLD's

 The C6 had already been transitioned to the 3 position gas regulator in the late 90's early 2000's.


And an absolutely frightening cost/unit...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Aug 2021)

If you need sustained accurate fire, then you need a water cooled RWS


----------



## Good2Golf (24 Aug 2021)

What a great idea!

…oh wait…


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (25 Aug 2021)

Why I asked but the post had to be deleted was because Post Media was reporting that defective Machine Guns had to be returned to Colt Canada for  repairs etc.  I was wondering what  the diff was between the C6 and the C6A1 was one.  Thanks for answering


----------



## dapaterson (25 Aug 2021)

Articles by that author are not permitted on this site.


----------

